
Depression and patterns of sleep loss are often interconnected - laurex
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/7/eaat1294
======
sbinthree
In case anyone is depressed and reads this, I'll add an anecdote that isn't as
heavy as the article. When I was depressed, I would wake up at 4am every night
and not be able to fall back asleep. So I'd get up for a few hours, work, then
go back to bed for a sleep cycle before actual work. Over the course of a few
months of recovering, this completed stopped. Now I can tell how depressed I
am by how many times a week this happens, but generally only every few weeks
compared to every day no exceptions. For me, they are very closely related.

